# black jack dempsey...is it a hybrid?



## Polarbear69 (Mar 2, 2012)

Noticed in local pet store in nj that there were unusual dark/black jack dempseys in the tank with the standard breed we all know. These were juveniles about 1/2 to 3/4 inch long that actually looked like the common black molly of the placid tropical community fish but you could see their blue sparkles on their side. Is this an off shoot hybrid breed like the electric blue jack dempsey and do they grow to normal size?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

JD turn black as their moods change.

...Bill


----------



## lauren_101 (Mar 21, 2012)

EBJD isn't a hybrid, it's a mutation. I've seen some of the EBJD that are almost completely black, with just some blue. Their colors fluctuate a lot with their moods. So they were probably the EBJD, but just more black than blue. It could have also been the conditions they were being kept in, affecting their mood, to cause them to be that color.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

IME fish that are not normally black turn black when stressed. I've had jd's turn jet black when breeding, and I've had some hardly change color at all. Could be something as serious as illness or bad water quality. Possibly the fish just arrived at the store and it's the stress of transport. Never seen a black jd that wasn't stressed.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have 10 jack dempseys and they can look different from day to day, one thing aloft of people enjoy about jds. I agree stress and water quality can be a factor. Also everytime a female lays eggs she turns completely black


----------



## Polarbear69 (Mar 2, 2012)

As you know "Local pet store chains" throw 20 or so fish in a small tank with little cover from viewing public. Just thought it was a bit strange that a few were very dark/black while others were normal coloring. Perhaps they were new arrivals being picked upon by established fish in tank as they were a bit smaller and moving quite restless.


----------



## ka2zesmi786 (Feb 14, 2009)

Juvi Dempseys are usually dark in color as well.


----------

